# tegu not eating



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

My baby tegu chewy is not eating its been 4 days now and the only thing he did eat 4 days ago was 3 super worms. please help :?:


----------



## mastroj (Jun 23, 2010)

What else have you tried? What are the temps in the tank?

MY baby was a little slow to start eating, He started to pick up after about a week after I got him home, then I offered him pinkies. Since then he has been devouring food and growing a lot!

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

MY baby was a little slow to start eating, He started to pick up after about a week after I got him home, then I offered him pinkies. Since then he has been devouring food and growing a lot!

Good luck[/quote]

I had my tegu for about two weeks now, he is in a 30 gallon tank, i have a uvb 5.0 15w full spectrum, plus i have a 1 60 watt in his cool area and the 150 watt basking bulb in the hot area. my temps during the day are 88-95 in the hot area his basking spot is about 105 and the cool area is 75. Is there something im doing wrong.


mastroj said:


> What else have you tried? What are the temps in the tank?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

mastroj said:


> What else have you tried? What are the temps in the tank?
> 
> MY baby was a little slow to start eating, He started to pick up after about a week after I got him home, then I offered him pinkies. Since then he has been devouring food and growing a lot!
> 
> Good luck



I had my tegu for about two weeks now, he is in a 30 gallon tank, i have a uvb 5.0 15w full spectrum, plus i have a 1 60 watt in his cool area and the 150 watt basking bulb in the hot area. my temps during the day are 88-95 in the hot area his basking spot is about 105 and the cool area is 75. plus i tried pinkies,crickets,superworms and ground turkey. Is there something im doing wrong.


----------



## mastroj (Jun 23, 2010)

Your temps sound fine, the 60 watt on the cool side probably isnt necessary but it kind of depends on the temperature of the room the tank is in. I would probably remove it since the tank is small (in general not for the tegu). I think the first thing my tegu ate well was egg. I had the best results initially with a soft boiled egg, where the yolk was still runny. You put the egg in water in a pot turn the burner on and once it boils wait 2 or 3 min and then cool it off really quickly with cold water and ice. After a bit remove the shell and put a tiny bit of the white with yolk over it and see if he takes it. 

Are you feeding in a seperate enclousure?

I have seen it suggested by varnyard that if they arent eating get activia yogurt or any plain yogurt with active cultures. Put it in a syringe and feed it to the tegu. You may have to force feed him initially probably to just get his mouth open. I will try and find the link



VARNYARD said:


> If I were you, I would try to get them to eat a little raw yogurt, the kind with no fruit and live bacteria. Some are processed to kill the bacteria, these are not the types you want. Raw yogurt has (friendly yogurt-type bacteria).
> 
> Digestive Enzymes, these are facilitators, and they have a different job than dietary enzymes, in that they are present in all living matter and they are necessary for proper digestion. For our pets to obtain proper digestion, they need digestive enzymes which are normally made by the pancreas (digestive enzymes) and are found in yogurt provided the yogurt is not cooked or heated, this process destroys 100% of the enzymes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

mastroj said:


> Your temps sound fine, the 60 watt on the cool side probably isnt necessary but it kind of depends on the temperature of the room the tank is in. I would probably remove it since the tank is small (in general not for the tegu). I think the first thing my tegu ate well was egg. I had the best results initially with a soft boiled egg, where the yolk was still runny. You put the egg in water in a pot turn the burner on and once it boils wait 2 or 3 min and then cool it off really quickly with cold water and ice. After a bit remove the shell and put a tiny bit of the white with yolk over it and see if he takes it.
> 
> Are you feeding in a seperate enclousure?
> 
> ...



Yea he does have his own feeding bin i put him in, i bring him to the food instead of me bringing the food to him. thank you for your helping me im going to try feeding him every thing you suggested. Thanks again


----------

